# Need advice on handgun for protection for when bowhunting out west/some target



## Drahthaar Hunter (Feb 28, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a handgun for protection when going out west bowhunting/some target practice/home protection. So all in all im looking for. A good mult-purpose gun but the most I will probably use it will be on my trips out west, so it would be great to have something that is lighter weight, reliable, is legal for hunting, and falls within my price range of $400-600. I recently looked at the Ruger 357 and Taurus 44 revolvers but im open to any other suggestions. Your help would be appreciated.

Oh I forgot to add- i have medium sized hands, and really would like to stick to a revolver.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

There are a couple of threads covering trail guns in bear country on this site. Maybe someone can put you on them. Glad to see there are some revolver guys still around!
I have a single action 4" Ruger Blackhawk .44 mag., and a [email protected] 686 Plus, 7 shot .357 mag. The Ruger is heavy, but thats a .44 sixgun. The 686+ is just plain sweet IMO. (Ruger has the 6 shot GP100 .357). Rugers SP101 in .357 is a much more carriable gun, and built solid. Ruger's Redhawk .44mag. is a "lighter" DA/SA and warrants a look. With [email protected] and Ruger it would be hard to go wrong with a big bore revolver. I personally don't "do" Taurus. And stay away from the Charter .44 spl., they will shoot loose quickly with hot ammo.
Good luck!
Eli :smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> There are a couple of threads covering trail guns in bear country on this site. Maybe someone can put you on them.


I've linked to a couple of threads that Eli highlighted before. Just click. Your question is fairly common.

http://www.handgunforum.net/hunters-corner/25881-handgun-back-country.html

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26183-hiking-handgun-what-should-i-try.html

I have no comments in the first thread. I have WAY too many comments in the second.
More toward what to expect in "the wild" that has big furry critters wandering around than gun recommendations.
Others "experiences" have colored my trail gun choice.

I'll have to defer on recommending a good trail gun. I believe in having more than "enough handgun" for any contingency.
My trail gun is a Ruger Super Redhawk Alaskan (2 1/2" snubby) in .454 Casull.
Obviously, I'm biased and I didn't balance "weight vs. effectiveness". :mrgreen:


----------

